
Tesla's Cars Now Drive Themselves, Kinda - cocoflunchy
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/tesla-self-driving-over-air-update-live/?mbid=social_twitter
======
taigeair
Curious how drivers learn about and learn how to use these new updates since I
don't have one myself.

